
The Power of a $15 Minimum Wage - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/02/21/magazine/minimum-wage-saving-lives.html
======
starpilot
Not in the article: how many people lost jobs when their employers couldn't
afford to pay them.

"Under President Moon Jae-in, South Korea has raised taxes and the minimum
wage in the name of economic growth. So far, it hasn’t worked out as planned.

Growth has slowed, unemployment has risen and small-business owners like Moon
Seung are complaining."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18885855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18885855)

